# Mogget



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

He started acting very freaky a few days ago... I asked but got no replies as to what could be wrong with him. (http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=63130). I euthanized him this morning. He seemed to be in pain and I didnt know what else to do...

RIP buddy

















Will try to get a female/ plakat soon (maybe tomorrow). Looking at his empty tank depresses me...


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Oh gosh he was lovely ... I'm so sorry you lost him.


----------



## BlueHaven (Jul 17, 2010)

Oh...I'm sorry, euthanizing is a really hard thing to do..
Mogget was a pretty betta, you picked a cool name for him.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry. I was actually thinking about him this morning. I don't know why, but I was. I'm so sorry you had to put him down. =(


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm sorry you lost him, he was a beautiful fish.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

sorry Alex I would have helped you if I could


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks guys.

I remember going to a petco in a different city a few months ago... It was like an hour away but they had PK's double PK's and all the other types... many looked aquabid quality no joke. I remember seeing a purple butterfly PK (looked JUST like this only a more reddish purple)and I was going to get him when I realized I didnt have my wallet.... 
Anyways, I called the store today and they are getting a new shipment on Wednesday so I will go over and see if they have any more stunning fish this time around. May also get a 2.5 gallon tank to house the new fish in instead of the 1 gal Mogget was in. Either way, I will be getting a PK, a double PK, or a female. I'm not really into the big fins anymore.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Mogget.


----------

